# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Summer TV Shows



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Anyone here watching any of the new summer TV shows or are you just watching the reruns from the fall and spring?


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Anyone here watching any of the new summer TV shows or are you just watching the reruns from the fall and spring?


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Im watching the new simple life.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh yes, the simple life, the story of two young s###s! And the Olsen twins have turned 18...

I'm sticking to SCiFi... I'm too old to watch the simple life!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

LOL! Dont we get enough of stupid people on our commute! I'm sorry but this latest crase of "REALITY" TV has pushed me back to reading. 

Discovery channel is my only vice with the TV. That or the motorcycle racing Speed Channel shows on the weekend.


----------

